# Advice needed on 4week old kittens



## neady123 (May 14, 2011)

i am not a breeder. and i am not here to take abuse off people either. posted on here before and got nothing but grief off people all i want is some advice on my 4week old kittens as i want the best for them.

my cat paris gave birth on 15th july, to 4 beautiful kittens. all had homes pretty much that night to go to.
ive noticed today one had a closed eye, paris didnt seem bothered by it so whilst she was eating i used luke warm sterilised water to attempt to clean the eye, it opened and a greyish yellowish puss came out of it and the poor things eye looks infected. I am taking it to the vets tomorrow and wondered if anyone could give an estimate on how much this would cost? was also thinking of takin the full litter and mother cat for a health check. and book her in to be neutured. 
anyone give me a rough estimate on how much a health check for 4kittens and mother cat would cost? just so im prepared before i go. 

also wondering, when to start introducing kitten food to them and introducing the litter tray? and what kitten food is the best for them. 

please do not reply with abuse and how 'stupid' and 'cruel' i am as i got last time i posted here. all i want is as much advice anyone can give me.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Vets charges vary so much from area to area so it's very difficult to give you an idea of cost I'm afraid. My kittens get a check up along with their vaccinations and I also get a discount for a whole litter. Keep the little one's eye cleaned with cooled boiled water as you have been doing until you get it to the vet.
You should consider starting to wean them any time from now and introduce the litter tray as soon as you do. Get a good quality, high meat content food for them - I'd suggest Hi-Life or Natures 's Menu as being easily available - there's no need to buy special kitten food if you're using something like these. Put some of the food on a flat plate to start with - it's easier for them to eat from when they are tiny. Don't be worried at this stage if they don't want to eat - some just walk in it and get the taste by licking it off their paws.
Pop them in the litter tray after you have given them food and they will soon get the idea - mum cat will also show them.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

hi the kitten has a eye infection caused by the claws of the other babies when they are trying to get to the teats,keep up with the boiled water till you get to the vets.weaning from 4 to 5 weeks depending on how hungry the kittens are,try baby rice mixed with a milk suppliment and a little felix kitten in jelly pack it into a paste (do not use cat milk of suppermarkets shelfs) royal canin milk replacement is good,you might have to try them with a little on a spoon as they may be reluctant to eat,put the litter tray down straight away as once there on solids mum will stop cleaning them,pop them in the tray after you have feed them.


----------



## neady123 (May 14, 2011)

thankyou. 
ive checked all other kittens eyes and all seem fine, and mums eyes are fine. just dont want any of the other kittens getting an infection. 
paris still seems to be feeding them every couple of hours, but keeps meowing so wonder if she is letting me know its time. will try tomorrow morning on the food may see what the vet has to offer whilst there and what he would recommend. 
ive bought a shallow tray for their litter tray but confused about what litter i can and cant use, seen some saying fine for kittens but seen on the interent not to use that type. i live just outside manchester


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I've always used the world's best litter from kittenhood, it's a wonderful litter!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

neady123 said:


> thankyou.
> ive checked all other kittens eyes and all seem fine, and mums eyes are fine. just dont want any of the other kittens getting an infection.
> paris still seems to be feeding them every couple of hours, but keeps meowing so wonder if she is letting me know its time. will try tomorrow morning on the food may see what the vet has to offer whilst there and what he would recommend.
> ive bought a shallow tray for their litter tray but confused about what litter i can and cant use, seen some saying fine for kittens but seen on the interent not to use that type. i live just outside manchester


Just a word of advice on asking your vet about food - vets are generally keen to promote dry food which I most definitely would not advise. 
Litter - I agree Worlds Best or Oko Cats Best clumping litter


----------



## neady123 (May 14, 2011)

ok thankyou. do they do a milk substitute though? can you use any baby rice? have about 3boxes of unopened baby rice from my daughter? 
i cant spot any teeth as of yet either, and ive sexed them and have 3girls and a boy. so only letting the girls out on the basis they get done, i know everyone the kittens are goin too. x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You shouldn't need a milk substitute as mum will still carry on feeding them for several weeks yet. I don't like to use baby rice as it isn't a natural food for cats. they will be able to eat meat even if you have to mash it up for them to start with. 
Your little tom should be neutered too - if he isn't he will not only contribute to the cat population he will spray to mark his territory and fight with other toms. he will also wander to find a mate. So it is as important to neuter boys as it is to spay the girls.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

any baby rice is good you may get different advice from different people at the end of the day it's your choice...but keep babies on mums milk a least till there 7 weeks as there not ready to leave her yet


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

i rest my case everyone on this site thinks they now best i dont think i'll bother with any advice........i'll leave it to the knowalls


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> i rest my case everyone on this site thinks they now best i dont think i'll bother with any advice........i'll leave it to the knowalls


Oh come on, one person said they don't like to use baby rice and you're getting upset because you said to use it?

You don't need to use baby rice, and lyn is right, its not a 'normal' cat food.

If you want to use it, fine, but if you don't dont throw your toys out of the pram because someone else suggested not to use it


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi just found your post sounds like your little one could well have a bit of an infection going on with his eye. i have always used a teabag soaked in boiled water and left to go cold use the teabag to gently wipe the eye tea has a natural anticeptic and works well cotton wool and tissue fibres canscratch the eye, i had a kitten with the same got some eye drops from my vet and he recommend using the teabag to clean it with it does work and noticed a hugh difference within a couple of days hope this helps


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

kelzcats said:


> i rest my case everyone on this site thinks they now best i dont think i'll bother with any advice........i'll leave it to the knowalls


Oh for goodness sake. One person has a differing opinion and this is how you respond, panties in a bunch? Waaaaaa!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

ever expanding said:


> Hi just found your post sounds like your little one could well have a bit of an infection going on with his eye. i have always used a teabag soaked in boiled water and left to go cold use the teabag to gently wipe the eye tea has a natural anticeptic and works well cotton wool and tissue fibres canscratch the eye, i had a kitten with the same got some eye drops from my vet and he recommend using the teabag to clean it with it does work and noticed a hugh difference within a couple of days hope this helps


I was going to suggest the same if the eye problem comes back. I actually used chamomile tea bags on Blake's eye when he had a wee bit of goo and it cleared right up. The bags supposedly also had honey in them, which is a natural antibiotic, I believe, and an astringent, so if it really was in there, it may have helped too.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid I spend so much at the vets that I am not really capable of telling you how much a constulation is, but I seem to recall that it's in the region of £25 and then the eye ointment would be another fiver or so. They will tell you the consultation fee if you phone up.

Regarding weaning, I start putting kitten food into the kitten pen at four weeks, if they show no interest in it I try again a couple of days later and so on. Often they are five weeks before they will eat but sometimes you get a hungry one who will eat at four weeks or occasionally even a day or two earlier.

Liz


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats on your kittens.

Vets do vary in cost, if you're worried just phone and ask!!

I would bathe the eye 3 times a day with warm salt water (1tsp per cup), cooled from boiling. Hopefully it's nothing too serious and will heal in time to a healthy normal eye.

I start weaning from around 5 weeks, i find they aren't much interested before this. Just try every few days until they start to show interest and eat. I wouldn't use baby rice, or anything like felix or whiskas, the quality is very poor and imo should only be used as an occasional treat. I would use natures' menu, hi-life, bozita, or smilia, mash them up. You don't need to use the same food, you can change it so the kittens will eat a variety of foods. Mine also love raw chicken wings!! 

I use Cat's Best Oko Plus, or Cat's Best Nature Gold litter, but it doesn't really matter as long as you keep it clean. Keep your eye on them to make sure they don't eat the litter.

I would plan to have mum spayed a couple of weeks after the kittens have gone, make 100% sure she can't get outside by any means until then.

The kittens can be spayed or neutered at around 5/6 months.


----------



## TimTam (Jul 8, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> Congrats on your kittens.
> 
> I start weaning from around 5 weeks, i find they aren't much interested before this. Just try every few days until they start to show interest and eat. I wouldn't use baby rice, or anything like felix or whiskas, the quality is very poor and imo should only be used as an occasional treat. I would use natures' menu, hi-life, bozita, or smilia, mash them up. You don't need to use the same food, you can change it so the kittens will eat a variety of foods. Mine also love raw chicken wings!!
> 
> ...


I was going to ask the same questions about weaning kittens and litter! Our kittens were 4 weeks yesterday and I am trying to put a bit of food down for them each day, firstly, they don't seem that interested then, secondly, Mum cat just eats it - not helpful - especially as I have tried to put a bowl of food down for her at the same time to distract her!!!

I have also put them on the litter tray a couple of times, but they just start eating it.

So, today's conclusion, they won't try solid food yet and their Mum eats it, but they will try to eat the litter :smile5:
I'm sure they'll work it out soon! But at least I now know that I'm _trying_ to do the right thing.

Neady123, I hope your kittens eye is ok.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I find it best to feed mum next to the kittens on a flat plate and just mush a bit up on one side, they will figure it out when they want to  You dont really need kitten food just a half decent catfood will do and then mush with a fork for little mouths 

Yep kittens eating litter is quite common im afraid but they do grow out of it, just make sure your not using a litter that swells up like the wood based pellets etc.

If you phone the vets they will tell you how much everything is before you go if you ask.


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Some things work for some cats and others dont. 

Personally i take all advice and then work out which would work best for my cats.


----------



## neady123 (May 14, 2011)

would just like to thanks everyone for all their advice. 
rang 7 vets in total today and the last vets had to basically demand an apointment as all where saying they were fully booked and didnt have time to do it. it cost me 19.91 for the check up and 10.50 for some drops for his eye, didnt look as bad as it did yesterday but still thought it would be better for me to take him. he didnt suggest teabags but think i will use that alongside so thanks for that. 
the lovely man also did a free check on the other kittens and gave mum a quick once over for me aswell =) wasnt planning on this but brought them all along for the ride as mum got a bit annoyed when the poorly kitten started crying. 
he advised on using wet food mashed up and slowly add kitten biscuits over time but not to be too quick with that. dont know if anyone has done this but any opnions would be great. 

kittens are currently upstairs under the bed, although im trying my best to go up as much as i can for human interaction with a 17month old its prooving too difficult at times. i was thinkin that at night when my daughter ava-mae is in bed should i bring them down (mum does come down and sit with us at night until we go to bed) just to play and let them explore or is it still to early? 

i can see why this should be left up to breeders to do and people who know alot about all this, i feel so useless and dont know whether im doing right or not. 


oh and vet also advised that i should keep the kittens for a bit longer then 8week as they are on the smaller side of the scale, but mum is small too x


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like your vet is a good one. They are hard to find. 

Yeah having kittens aint that great. Mine are 3 weeks this Friday and its been such a stressful time. I can not wait to get mum snipped so this doesnt happen again.

Everyone will give you advice just got with your gut instinct just like you do with your little one. 

I am 100% sure you will be just fine. 

Good luck with the kitties


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

neady123 said:


> oh and vet also advised that i should keep the kittens for a bit longer then 8week as they are on the smaller side of the scale, but mum is small too x


I'm sure Kittens shouldn't be rehomed before 12 weeks of age as they need the social skills from their mum and siblings. The only reason I think animal shelters do it before is because they don't always have the room to keep them longer


----------



## neady123 (May 14, 2011)

ive always been lead to believe they should leave around 8week, i even got my bengal off a breeder in liverpool when he was exactly 8week old.
i will definately keep them longer anyway, want to be fully sure both them and mum are ready. kittens eye is alot better already =D. 
will mum still look for them or cry for them when they do eventually go? x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

neady123 said:


> ive always been lead to believe they should leave around 8week, i even got my bengal off a breeder in liverpool when he was exactly 8week old.
> i will definately keep them longer anyway, want to be fully sure both them and mum are ready. kittens eye is alot better already =D.
> will mum still look for them or cry for them when they do eventually go? x


Your Bengal breeder is sadly very irresponsible as he has broken GCCF rules by selling an unvaccinated kitten, and bengals especially need more time with mum.

12 weeks is the best. And Mum will probably be sick of them by then.


----------

